# Epa and new laws take effect april 22 2010



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't see anything on this site telling you guys about the New Laws coming out April 22, 2010 if you work in older house built before 1978 you had better check this out it could cost you big with fines from the Government.

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/rrpfactsheet2008.htm


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

*Ok, Well here's what I got*

I made some calls about classes for the Lead Base Paint EPA Rules, I found 4 companies that teach the class it's a one day class 8am to 5 pm it only certifies one person, you have to contact EPA for Company certification, also the Company I found has a two for one special you pay for the Lead Base Paint and they will toss in the Asbestos Abatement class for Free. So I am looking at getting both certs done, then I'll only need to take refresher classes every 3 to 5 years.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Frank. Who is enforcing this. The local building official or epa agents and storm troopers.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

From what I have read the EPA. there have been storys about contractors who got caught and they were Fined $63,000 for their first offence.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Frank, what is the cost?


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I contacted one of the schools here and they are charging $200.00 for the Lead Base Paint Renovator one day class this let's you perform the work, and they are also offering buy one get one free, if you take the Lead Base Paint class they will let you take the Asbestos Abatement class.


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Anything new on this? Any stories? I can hardly believe this went through. At an awful time to boot.


----------



## force8 (May 9, 2010)

don't forget the $300 donation to the epa to get your company certed after you take the course :furious:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

force8 said:


> don't forget the $300 donation to the epa to get your company certed after you take the course :furious:


From everything I see, it is $550


----------



## force8 (May 9, 2010)

I copied these from contractortalk forum. might be useful info

The EPA's fact sheet on the new rules:
http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/rrpfactsheet2008.htm


EDIT:

Here are some links to start with:

Compliance guide--great summary of how to determine if this rule applies to you: http://epa.gov/lead/pubs/sbcomplianceguide.pdf

The EPA's page on the RRP Rule: http://epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm

EPA list of accredited training providers by state: http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/trainingproviders.htm


----------



## Ted White (Jul 14, 2009)

Very handy links F8. Thank you.

Anyone out there with any early experiences? Anyone had the EPA visit?


----------

